# 1955 Schwinn Black Phantom



## geodehunter (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a 1955 Schwinn Black Phantom here that I'm slowly restoring. I noticed in the catalog info I have read it say's it has extra wide fenders. Is this the case with just the 55 model or do all the Phantom's have the extra wide fenders? If so how do I tell them apart from the rest of the Black Phantom bicycles. Is there such a thing as an easy way to tell them apart and does anybody know how wide they are supposed to be. Any help on tips or tricks on how to tell the apart would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## blincoe (Sep 12, 2018)

All phantom fenders were the same in width.

The only difference would be if the bicycle has a locking fork or non locking fork. There was 2 different fenders used due to the type of fork.

On your 1955 phantom, what type of fork do you have?


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 12, 2018)

I have the lock (with the key) on my springer. I hope this helps.


----------



## blincoe (Sep 12, 2018)

That fender should be easy to find. Usually the non locking would be a harder one to find. 

Especially since your restoring the bicycle. Find one and Rechrome it.


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 12, 2018)

blincoe. Thank you so much for your help I really appreciate it. Now at least I know the fenders shouldn't be to hard to find is a relief.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 13, 2018)

geodehunter said:


> blincoe. Thank you so much for your help I really appreciate it. Now at least I know the fenders shouldn't be to hard to find is a relief.




You may know this already, but just in case when
you shop for phantom fenders:

I own several phantoms from the '50s.
All have the fender braces riveted to the fender.
The repop Schwinn fenders use nut & screws.

The repop Schwinn fenders which I bought from
Memory Lane back in the '90s were very well
made. I did a comparison with my originals.
These fenders are slightly heavier but the quality excellent.
If anyone is promoting a Schwinn fender as "original"....in most instances, it should have
the braces riveted, otherwise it is a repop and
the price should be accordingly.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 13, 2018)

There is another feature that can be easily missed. In 55 Schwinn changed the fork design on pivot. In parts catalogs it's called 'New spring fork'  Previously the mounting hole on fender to pivot was set back but in 55 and forward even too the last wide fenders Schwinn built, extra phantom wide or regular, it's about center under the fork tube . That's something that Schwinn skipped when making the 95 repop phantoms, they said it's 1952 reproduction but not, when you consider how the fender is mounted, that's 55 with centered mount under fork tube. Or did they? are some center mounted and others pre-55 types, not sure except my 55 is center mounted and 96-8 cruiser classic 7 with 95 phantom 'Centennial'  frame including extra wide phantom fenders, and spring fork also made  to fit a lock, is centered too.  Albeit, I've checked and nobody knows of a repop fender to fit the pre-55 set back mounting hole, ya gotta drill a new hole, prepare for plenty rust, rot there or get an adapter made. . So, if you intend to replace with original parts verses repop then you need to get the fender hole mount to spring fork pivot right. Only 55 and forward or repop fenders does the trick on 1955's 'New spring fork' .


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 13, 2018)

Schwinn went bankrupt in 1992 and the company was sold to Scott Sports Group in Boulder, CO. In 1995 they decided to create a reproduction of Schwinn Black Phantoms to celebrate the 100th Anniversary of the company. Since they did not have all the original tooling, no specific year or
model was chosen. They created as close as possible to the Phantom from the ‘50s.The company AeroCycle Inc. was contracted to build these bikes in Ontario, California. At the time, Schwinn was only making two bikes still in the U.S….the Homegrown MTB and the Black Phantom.
I own one made in Calif. and the quality of material and durability is excellent. I don't know about the ones made in foreign countries.


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 13, 2018)

I will be very honest. I don't have a clue what to look for on reproduction  fenders. It's just a shame that Memory Lanes closed it's doors or I would have just bought the fenders from them. If you guy's know a place the sells good quality reproductions that would be correct fenders for my 55 would you please let me know. Otherwise I will just keep looking for a decent set in the classified ad's. Thanks Guy's you have been such a great help to me and I honestly do appreciate it.


----------



## blincoe (Sep 13, 2018)

@geodehunter 

After 1955 they went cheap , they started using a non locking fork, 6 hole rack, smaller sprocket. They do not make a reproduction non locking front fender. The rear fenders are all the same. The only difference on the rear is where the reflector goes. It may have 2 holes or 1 hole. 2 holes would be for the deluxe one and 1 hole would be for the 3" reflector. Both would have a Schwinn script on it. Also stating Stimsonite AGA 12 (i believe) Reproduction would be plastic and an original would be glass? Correct me if I am wrong. I believe that is correct.

I would hit up @bicyclebones for a front reproduction fender if you wanting to go that route. I would stick with finding an original front fender and getting it re-chromed. Especially since you have a locking fork & wanting to restore the bicycle. Finding an original front locking fender should not be hard to find.

The way you can tell from reproduction fenders to original fenders is by the quality of the fender. Original fenders are so easy to bend and the edges are thin. Reproduction fenders are heavy duty and very hard to bend. I always fill the edge of a fender to see if its an original or reproduction phantom fender.

-Blincoe


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 13, 2018)

geodehunter said:


> I will be very honest. I don't have a clue what to look for on reproduction  fenders. It's just a shame that Memory Lanes closed it's doors or I would have just bought the fenders from them. If you guy's know a place the sells good quality reproductions that would be correct fenders for my 55 would you please let me know. Otherwise I will just keep looking for a decent set in the classified ad's. Thanks Guy's you have been such a great help to me and I honestly do appreciate it.




Something to think about.
Rechroming a part is fine.
But then...it will look new.

What is the condition of the frame?
If it doesn't match with the new chrome and it's not important to you... then no problem.

Otherwise to keep everything looking the same in appearances will require not only
painting, but doing it right. This might get $$$ fast.
From experience, I prefer to simply clean and lubricate the bike, replacing the tires
and leaving the original colors 'as is’ even if it's faded or scratched in parts,

I would  rather buy a bicycle in “as is” original condition than one that has been “repainted”.

My 2 ¢!


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 13, 2018)

The condition of the bike paint is in really good condition. I was able to only find the frame and the chainguard. The rest of the parts were nowhere to be found on the property. One of my biggest reasons in wanting to get this bike as original as possible is I'm 6 weeks older then it is according to the serial number. I was born in March of 55 and the bike was produced in April of the same year. So no repainting will be done if I can help it. As is original condition as much as possible in this restoration. Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## blincoe (Sep 13, 2018)

I actually had an original black phantom locking fork I sold about a month ago.

Just keep your eyes open on ebay. Ususaly @badbob  has some black phantom parts. Maybe he can help you? I will keep an eye for you.

Good luck in your search.

-Blincoe


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 13, 2018)

I’ve found bikes & parts at antique auto swap meets, estate sales, flea markets.
Even the local bike shops that cater mostly to modern bicycles.
I always put the word out on the kind of bikes I'm looking for.
In a conversation with the kid at local bike shop, he mentioned that his uncle had left
him a “peewee Herman bike”. 
I didn't think much of it at first until he added that it look like my phantom which I was
riding at the time.
He mentioned that he was getting rid of it because it was too heavy.
It turns out it was a ’54 red phantom which had been painted blue.
I made him an offer which he accepted. Carefully removed the top layer of paint 
which revealed the red frame and chrome fenders underneath.


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks for the help guy's!!! I was able to get a front springer fork with lock and 2 key's bought off of Ebay. It came off of a  53 Phantom. I'm just waiting on it to get here. Part of the fun I am having is the search for the right parts. 2jakes thats a great buy on your 54 Red Phantom. I'm glad you were able to get it bought and taking the time to get the original paint back had to be a good feeling.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 13, 2018)

geodehunter said:


> Thanks for the help guy's!!! I was able to get a front springer fork with lock and 2 key's bought off of Ebay. It came off of a  53 Phantom. I'm just waiting on it to get here. Part of the fun I am having is the search for the right parts. 2jakes thats a great buy on your 54 Red Phantom. I'm glad you were able to get it bought and taking the time to get the original paint back had to be a good feeling.




Yep!
I’ve also noticed that the pinstripe painting on my ’52, ’53 and ‘54 vary slightly.
I found out that the application was done by hand at the Chicago factory,
most likely by different workers over a period of time.

One other thing to keep in mind should you start collecting phantoms from different years.
There will be variations from year to year. There is no one model that can be considered correct.

At this time, there is a Schwinn phantom original on display at local bike shop window.
The saddle is from the Person’s saddle company. The owner of the bike told me that his dad
had replaced the original Schwinn saddle back in the ‘50s when the cat tore up the leather.
It's been so long ago and part of the history, that he has kept it “as is” for sentimental  reasons.
I don't blame him if he does not wish to make it “correct”.

My Western Flyer X-53 had the bicycle handlebar stem installed backwards.
My mom explained that my dad did this on purpose because I was too small to reach the handlebars.
This bike is one of the few from the '50s that I had the pleasure of opening from the carton.
This bike was put on “layaway” for Christmas from the Western Auto Store in my neighborhood.
Retail Price was $59.95 plus tax. This was a lot of $$ back then. 
I can still recall the odor of new tires and bicycle parts from long ago.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 13, 2018)

geodehunter said:


> Thanks for the help guy's!!! I was able to get a front springer fork with lock and 2 key's bought off of Ebay. It came off of a  53 Phantom..




Whelp, I'd expect that you're now realizing that fork limits your direction, repop front fenders  are out. It'll also mean; to have matching fenders  It takes a 1954 and earlier front fender,    they're only  availed used so unless it's super duper like new hence very expensive, when matched with a rear repop.  the repop will be too bright.

Of course It's always my figure; 'It's your bike so you can do WTF you want too'. In this case; if ya get a repop or a 1955 too 1959 original, you'll have to drill a new hole into front fender in order to mount it to the fork. That's not a favorable idea as, it'll be tough estimating where to drill that hole plus,  especially in repop fenders case, I don't care what anybody who's bought a repop phantom, then treats em like a golden ball, washing and waxing verses riding like a real bike. I own used Schwinn made repop phantom fenders, bars, crank, 54 tooth sprocket,  and fenders that a kid actually used, like kids should do, albeit, probably didn't clean and store after use,  the chrome is crappy  they rust and  rot quicker, drill a hole in it, you're gonna watch it grow. . . I.E. Regardless of which direction you go,  ya still need to be careful to make sure the front fender ya get mounts properly.

{edit, wait. (Jeff slaps himself up side head and bites lounge) I'm citing this all screwy backasward. After providing the Schwinn parts page , jeez,, it's visa versa on the repop phantom fenders.. . And with a pre-1955 or 4 phantom springer, then you should be able to mount the new repops because, the pivot bolt on new 95 phantoms is made in the old style. surprised somebody didn't correct me. Me tinks I need to go stick head in a hole today an STFU. }


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 14, 2018)

So, to get a better idea of what's different in 1955 and probably some 54's I ran this down for ya. It's how the pivot bolt is mounted and where the front fender mounts. Old style it is set back and   includes the fender mount integrated into it, also set back, away from center of fork tube, .  whereas, new it's directly below the fork tube and there's a little hanger on the pivot bolt to mount the fender on. While you got an older style springer fork verses correct 1955, it enables you to use  most or a 'Schwinn approved', reproduction fender.

"New Style" 1955:






And pre-1955:


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for the photo Jeff54. I see on the newer one part number 2802 where the fender bolt is present compared to older style part number 2825. I will definitely have to keep that in mind while I'm looking for a set of fenders. Thank you!!!


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 14, 2018)

I would like to personally thank everybody that has replied to this post. You guy's have been a great help and I really appreciate it. Thank you one and all.


----------

